# New to boss plows



## catzr440sp (Aug 14, 2013)

I just picked up my first boss v plow, but it's the RT1 model. I had the fisher mm2 plow before. Its my understanding that I can use the rt2 wire harness with my rt1? I just need to know what pin number my plow harness is? It was all hacked up when I picked it up yeaturday. Any and all help would be great! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

DId you get this figured out? I have a wire diagram and manual for the RT1. I have one. It was stored new for the last 12 years. I'm putting it to use this year after struggling with mounting.


----------



## catzr440sp (Aug 14, 2013)

Actually Im pretty sure I did. What a struggle! Long story, but I had a local welder make me a mount. I still haven't put it on my truck yet. Not enough hours in the day it seems. But hopefully within the next cpl. Weeks I can. I did buy a adaptor for the wire harness that will allow me to use either a hand held controller, or the joy stick controller. But I do still have the old push button style just in case.


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

DId you get this figured out? I have a wire diagram and manual for the RT1. I have one. It was stored new for the last 12 years. I'm putting it to use this year after struggling with mounting.


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

I was just searching on here. I wanted to know if I could upgrade my old rocker switch box control to a hand held? Looks like you did the work already. Do I dare ask about the adaptor? Or do you want to part with the old Box? I was just about to build a new wiring harness for the box ( cracked wires) but if I can get an adaptor and upgrade to a hand held I would consider that.


----------



## catzr440sp (Aug 14, 2013)

I bought both, a hand held and a joystick off of craigslist. So I really have no use for the old rocker style box. I haven't hooked anything up as of yet to see if everything works. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

Seems like the hand held controllers would need a relay or some kind of protection due to the small wires. The old rocker box used 12ga wires hooked direct to the pump motor solenoid and battery. I need to research this. My plow came off of an 89 F350. I wanted to put it on a 99 F250 so I found a 99 250 mount and installed it. then I had to add 2" to both sides of the push bar to bolt to the mount. Now i'm holding the front lift and light frame up there trying to figure how to Fab it up to bolt on. I'm moving the motor/pump/valves out front instead of under the hood. Winter is close and I got a lot to do.. Thanks


----------



## catzr440sp (Aug 14, 2013)

If you email me at

[email protected]

I can send you some pictures of how I had my mount made up. Looks pretty good. And my pump and valve bank is mounted on it also.


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

I travel the UP. Baraga, Pelkie, Houghton etc. Love it.


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

Pics would be cool. May save the day for me. Thanks.


----------



## catzr440sp (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I have decdied to NOT go with this plow after all. I got an excellent deal on a 4 year old western ultra mount plow set up. I have everything I have for this plow for sale. I have had some interest in it, but I know some parts are very hard to find, if even possible to get. I mite consider selling the hydrolic valve bank and the rebuilt pump if anyone is interested in it? Make me a fair offer on them


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

catzr440sp said:


> Well I have decdied to NOT go with this plow after all. I got an excellent deal on a 4 year old western ultra mount plow set up. I have everything I have for this plow for sale. I have had some interest in it, but I know some parts are very hard to find, if even possible to get. I mite consider selling the hydrolic valve bank and the rebuilt pump if anyone is interested in it? Make me a fair offer on them


Howdy, I was curious what you would sell the pump for or what ever you need to include. I really only need the pump. Thanks.


----------



## catzr440sp (Aug 14, 2013)

I sold everything. Thanks tho!


----------

